# Essa  Obaid Wins! 2010 EUROPA SUPER SHOW RESULTS



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Men’s Open 1. Essa Obaid 2. Mark Alvisi 3. Bill Wilmore 4. Cedric McMillan 5. Michael Kefalianos 6. Grigori Atoyan 7. Markus Ruhl 8. Brandon Curry 9. Leo Ingram 10. Joel Stubbs 11. Marc Lavoie 12. JoJo Ntiforo 13. Alfonso DelRio 14. Manuel Lomeli 15. Emmanouil Karamanlakis 16. Shawn Rhoden Phil Kaenel Lee Apperson Alexandre [...]

*Read More...*


----------

